# Support for large umbrella



## gjones5252 (Sep 9, 2016)

This is a pretty simple one. When I attach my large 86" umbrella to my strobe head the weight makes it so that it will rotate the flash head on my stand. I have to tighten the flash head mount to the stand to be so tight. I feel like I am going to eventually break that. 
I tried gaffer tape around where the screw will push into the stand but it just rips it as thought it isn't even there. 
Any one out there have any solutions?


----------



## Besisika (Sep 9, 2016)

Something similar to this one works fine for me, even outdoor.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Swivel-H-Type-Umbrella-Holder-1-4-3-8-Flash-Receiver-Mount-Light-Stand-Bracket/331913741388?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160824094429%26meid%3D5877ecfbd8d1420c83aa7c300b91562d%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D262079807171


----------



## pwp (Sep 19, 2016)

What sort of flash are you using? I have 86 inch PLM's http://paulcbuff.com/plm-softsilver.php which I use with Einsteins. No rotation or sag issues there. Main thing to watch when using the big 86 inch is having the setup on a strong lightstand with a nice wide footprint. Have an assistant stand there with it if you're working outdoors. It's a sail. The slightest breath of wind will knock it over. 

If you're using a speedlight setup, then the H-Type Umbrella Holder that Besisika has pointed to is a perfect, inexpensive suggestion. I use these holders with Godox AD360's with umbrellas. Simple, effective and not too heavy in your bag.

-pw


----------

